# Playoffs



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Things are starting to shape up for the NFL playoffs.Injuries to key players could change everything.My prediction.

1.Saints
2.Vikings
3.Eagles
4.Cardinals
5.Packers
6.Giants

If this is the way it winds up.....the Packers will play Arizona on back to back weekends.That would be interesting.Packers will win the first one because Arizona will be resting their starters.They will also win the second one.

First round......Packers over the Cardinals......Eagles over the Giants

Second round.....Saints over the Packers.....Vikings over the Eagles

Championship......This is a tough call....but I'm going with the Vikings

Super bowl.....Vikings finally win one over the Chargers


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

KEN W said:


> Things are starting to shape up for the NFL playoffs.Injuries to key players could change everything.My prediction.
> 
> 1.Saints
> 2.Vikings
> ...


I like your picks,,,x 2,,,


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not going to break it down, but I'm going to say Chargers and Saints in the finale. Saints take a great SB.

Vikings won't win a playoff game again this year. Eagles will take them out two years in a row.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Saints over the Vikes in a shootout championship game.

Colts over the Chargers.

Saints over the Colts in the Super Bowl. Hopefully a great game as well.

Then Farve retires again.

Then Farve comes back again.

Then Farve re...................

Ect.... Etc.... Etc....

:rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Colts won by the skin of their teeth again last night.Saints have barely won the past couple games.Should have lost to the Redskins.One of these days it will bite both of them in the *ss.It will happen in the playoffs for both.Chargers and Vikings will see to that.

Favre will play another year after the Vikes re-sign Moss.


----------



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

i semi agree with your nfc predictions, i really want the vikes to make it to the ship. however, i think the chargers may be the most overrated team in the league. i dont see the colts or patriots losing to the chargers, and i may even throw the bengals over the chargers, hell even though denver was beaten by them, i think they could even take em. i like the colts in the afc, peyton is money right now.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

NFC
1 Saints
2Vikes
3 Cowboys
4Cards
5Eagles
6Pack

Cowboys over Pack Eagles over Cards

Eagles over Saints, Vikes over Cowboys

Vikes over Eagles

AFC Winner Chargers,

Vikes over Chargers in SB!!!

Subject to change on Monday!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Cowboys winning is big!!! Makes it possible for home field for the Vikes!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow.....crappy Sunday for all of us.Vikes looked aweful on both offense and defense.Things could be real interesting the next 2 weeks.Not a good time to play like that.All 3 loses have been away on natural grass.Hopefully all their playoff games will be inside.Might be another tough one at Chicago next Monday even though the Bears are a terrible team.

Pack secondary looked like swiss cheese.Their offense looked good,but giving up 500 yds passing to Rothlesburger??Is Mike Tomlin an idiot or what.On-side kick with the lead and little time left? :eyeroll: :eyeroll: That call ranks right up there with Belicheck's going for it on 4th down on his own 30 yd line.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

NFC #1 seed= New Orleans Saints
NFC #2 seed= Philadelphia Eagles

The Queens ( oke: ) are slipping. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Slipping isn't a good description, choking is a better description. uke: Queens go down in first playoff game :laugh: 
Classic Brent Farve, gagging in december. Can't wait for the Bears to pull his pants down and spank him at Soldier's Field on the 27th. Brent will be on the sideline with his little heat packs up against his cheeks trying to stay warm. :eyeroll: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Colt said:


> NFC #1 seed= New Orleans Saints
> NFC #2 seed= Philadelphia Eagles
> 
> The Queens ( oke: ) are slipping. :lol: :lol: :lol:


So are the Pukes even with the easiest schedule in the NFL. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: They won't win a playoff game since they will be on the road.Give up 500 yds in passing......all time Pittsbuirg record.... :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Maybe they just forfit the playoff game and all go ice fishing.Their great secondary is so full of holes they have to score 40 ptsd= to win. oke:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Colt said:
> 
> 
> > NFC #1 seed= New Orleans Saints
> ...


The only difference in schedule is GB played Dallas and Tampa Bay while Queens played Carolina and will play NY Giants. Really not much difference if any. I would have never guessed that Carolina would spank the Queens. But nice try. oke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I know the difference.....still the easiest schedule......and the Puketts uke: getting beat by TB,1 of the worst teams in the NFL? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

You do realize after the 2011 season, the Queens lease is up at the Metro Dome, rrrrrr, Mall of America Field :roll: . Lawmakers in MN are saying no way in hell are the going to fund a new stadium. Looks like 2012 is when LA gets back into the league. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

In your dreams.Ziggy would have to sell the team.The New Stadium in LA won't get a team unless the owners own the team.And I don't see Ziggy selling it.Even if they left.....I would still hate the Puketts uke: They will always try for a perfect season.....0-16.Can't let Detroit be the only one to do that. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

KEN W said:


> I know the difference.....still the easiest schedule......and the Puketts uke: getting beat by TB,1 of the worst teams in the NFL? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


Yes, that was a sad day! TB of all teams... uke:


----------

